# Hello Dish, goobye D*



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

After many years (from the beginning!) with D*, I finally switched. I just got fed up with D*'s empty promises, lousy customer support, and horrible HD DVR. 

So, I called E* on Monday, my install happened today, Wednesday, on-time. Everything just works. Amazing.

The installer asked me why I was switching. I told him just what I said above. He said he's seeing a lot of D* deserters recently.

It's going to take a while to to get used to the 622; it's not a Tivo. That's good and bad. As I just said on the Tivo group, some things are nicer, some things are worse. After only a few hours, I think there's more nicer than worse.

So, maybe the grass really is greener....


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

wje said:


> After many years (from the beginning!) with D*, I finally switched. I just got fed up with D*'s empty promises, lousy customer support, and horrible HD DVR.
> 
> So, maybe the grass really is greener....


Welcome to Dish. The most HD available anywhere. Granted it's mostly a continuos loop, but it's there.


----------



## mbetts (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to the club, I just switched a week ago. No regrets.


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

I am switching from D* to E* as well. I had an install date of July 8th (decided to wait till then). I've since moved my install up to this Sunday because I too flippin' excited to wait. I've already been scoping out the programming guides online to determine what to watch.

I too feel I'm going to miss TiVo. I have loved the service. I even used to make fun of all my friends pretending their DVRs and PVRs were "TiVos". I feel like my TiVo really knows me. It was nice to come home, the TiVo was there with a whole plate of entertainment it prepared for me while I was away! I rarely ever programed any recordings. The suggestions used to record just about everything I liked.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

I'm missing TiVo a lot too, but the 622 is a lot better than I feared. A few years ago, Dish's DVRs and other non-TiVo ones were pretty awful. But in the time since, everyone else has caught up on most of the usability (and some of the reliability) features. Of course, TiVo is still ahead, now on entertainment hub stuff; I really miss being able to freely move media to and from the DVR (and don't like having to use a separate box to stream things up to the TV).


----------



## danpedraza (Sep 16, 2004)

The mistake i made recently was to switch from dish to dtv so i could watch the yankees. They are not beating boston this year so its a waste. I do notice that the sat signal from dtv is so much weaker than dish. I mean the dish is in the same spot but when we get heavy clouds or thunderstorms we lose sat signal. Om dish network we never lost signal in the harshest of weather conditions.


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

wje said:


> After many years (from the beginning!) with D*, I finally switched. I just got fed up with D*'s empty promises, lousy customer support, and horrible HD DVR.
> 
> So, I called E* on Monday, my install happened today, Wednesday, on-time. Everything just works. Amazing.
> 
> ...


I am thinking of switching as well. D* is nothing but the same old stuff. Nothing new, no MPEG 4 DVR and no new channels. Just "Sometime in 2007".:nono2: How is HGTV in HD? That's one of the main reasons I would switch as will as recording all 4 networks in HD. Can you record two HD shows at once while watching a recorded show like Tivo?


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

What makes the *D HD DVR horrible?


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

music_beans said:


> What makes the *D HD DVR horrible?


It's had a history of problems. Of course, so has the 622, apparently. But, at least E* is doing something about it. My personal issues with it and D*:

1) They were initially shipped with a known hardware defect - the HDMI daughter cards had defective solder joints, and would invariably fail. D* eventually redesigned the card, but only after telling me for months that it was a software issue. I'm an electronics engineer; the problem was obvious. I really don't like being told I don't know what I'm talking abut by a clueless customer support drone.

2) It's running an antique version of the Tivo software; no folders, or any other new feature. D* won't update it, either, because they're rolling out their own non-Tivo DVR, which is now a year late.

3) It's SO SLOOOOOOW. If you try to reorg priorities of your record list, for example, you better have a book to read. Maybe War and Peace.

4) D* customer support in general has really gone downhill. Maybe E* isn't any better, but it can't be worse.

5) related to #2 - shortly after I dropped $1K on it, D* announced that they would be providing '100s of channels' of HD. Using MPEG4. The Tivo is MPEG2, with no possibility of upgrading it.

6) The '100s of channels of HD' haven't materialized, other than lots of locals are now being carried. If you have an MPEG4 DVR, that is. Since they have no HD MPEG4 recorder, no HD. The CS rep told me 'just wait until 2007'. Check. Also, their new HD DVR has been delayed another 6 months.

Do I sound bitter? After being with D* from just about day one, you bet!


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

digibob said:


> I am thinking of switching as well. D* is nothing but the same old stuff. Nothing new, no MPEG 4 DVR and no new channels. Just "Sometime in 2007".:nono2: How is HGTV in HD? That's one of the main reasons I would switch as will as recording all 4 networks in HD. Can you record two HD shows at once while watching a recorded show like Tivo?


I haven't had time to really form a good opinion of quality yet. It's no worse than D* for sure. My initial impression is that E* does less compression, and that things do look better. Could be wishful thinking on my part, though.

Yes, you can record two and watch one. Or record *3* and watch one, supposedly. Haven't tried that one, yet. One thing - there are 2 sat tuners and one OTA tuner, so you can record only one OTA channel at a time. On the other hand, the OTA tuner is great. The one in the D* DVR was horrible. I went from 2 OTA channels to 14, same antenna, same coax!


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Hmm. Sure looks like a SD Dish DVR beats D* DVR hands down, despite it being HD and my Dish DVR isn't.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Dish has the most HD "channels" for sure LOL... now if even half of those channels had anything to watch I would be happy ROTFL!

Actually it's not quite that bad and it's getting better but I swear on some nights I surf the HD channels and wish they would just broadcast some classic movies in HD instead of some of the utter crap they have.

HDnet, Monsters and Discovery are pretty much it for me. Rave used to be good until you already saw the same three shows looped (well more than three LOL)

I thought the Equador channel would be a Discovery "type" channel but it seems to be moving toward more of the obscure stuff. Some can be good, the rest kind of boring.

Still wondering who thought we needed hi-def 24-hour kung-fu, HD cartoons... Why??? And that stupid fashion channel!!!!!

I could go on but it is getting better... I keep telling myself this *smiles* while I play 99 bottles of beer on the wall... 14 out of 18 months left on my HD contract 

-JB


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

jrb531 said:


> Dish has the most HD "channels" for sure LOL... now if even half of those channels had anything to watch I would be happy ROTFL!
> -JB


 My favorite response for this:

Yes, you've discovered the dirty secret of HD programming... only three shows have ever been recorded in HD. They just get replayed constantly on all the HD channels!

Actually, it does seem to be getting better, slowly. Besides, how can you complain about all those nicely-stretched reruns of shows from the 60's?


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

wje: Tell us more about the difference you've seen between dish and dtv besides the fact that dish has more HD programming. Anything else worth mentioning? I'm also thinking about switching over. Have you got used to the non Tivo DVR from dish?


----------



## hmcewin (Jun 30, 2006)

fareal said:


> wje: Tell us more about the difference you've seen between dish and dtv besides the fact that dish has more HD programming. Anything else worth mentioning? I'm also thinking about switching over. Have you got used to the non Tivo DVR from dish?


The HD picture quality is much better than D*. We had and stiil have a Series 2 Tivo that we kept hooked up for recording local OTA. My wife love Tivo. However she is getting used to the Dishplayer and really likes the expanded content.

The SD programming pq is about the same as D*

For me, just being able to record the HD content and the flexibility to record two HD programs at one time while watching one is unbelieveable.

I really like the content on the former VOOM channels. Especially movies and educational stuff. I never used the Tivo, but have really enjoyed the Displayer. It was easy to set up and very simple to maneuver.

Some of the MPEG4 channels tend to have some blocking and breakup at times but not so much that it ruins the experience.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

fareal said:


> wje: Tell us more about the difference you've seen between dish and dtv besides the fact that dish has more HD programming. Anything else worth mentioning? I'm also thinking about switching over. Have you got used to the non Tivo DVR from dish?


Ok, I've been with E* a little over a week now, and I'm very happy. The PQ is definitely better, less compression and other artifacts. The OTA tuner in the 622 blows the D* HR10's tuner away - I'm getting every OTA channel in the Boston area; I used to get 2.

I've only used Tivos in the past, but the 622 really has a lot to like. There are a few things that take getting used to, but it's certainly much more capable than the HR10.

My customer service experience with E* has been excellent so far, almost too good. They called me before the installer showed up to confirm he was coming on time, called me while he was here to confirm he showed up, and called me after he left to be sure everything worked, which is three calls more than I ever got from D* in all the years I was with them.

Of course, maybe I'm just lucky. I've seen pleny of people ranting about E* over in the D* groups (and vice-versa!). However, I think that E* has been getting their act together, while D* has been doing exactly the opposite.

One final bit - the D* cheerleaders keep saying 'just wait for all the new HD content from D*', but it hasn't materialized. Furthermore, the new D* satellites are MPEG4, like E*, but D* currently has no HD DVR that will handle MPEG4. If you have an HR10-250, you are just screwed - it's MPEG2 and always will be.


----------



## RangerJay (Jul 8, 2006)

I just ordered Dish HD with DVR after serveral years with non-HD DTV. I was convinced by, among other things, this forum. What I would like is if someone could provide info and/or links to information that will help me get up and running as quickly as possible with the new DVR. I've been so happy with TiVo, so any help making the best of the new machine will help. (Alas, no chance for me to go back to TiVo either. I live where I get no OTA channels, HD or SD.)

Please point me to the best places to get info on the machine. Also, are there websites for hacking? (Not that I would do much with a screwdriver but if it's a matter of pushing a few buttons on the remote....)


----------



## bruce2621 (May 30, 2006)

danpedraza said:


> The mistake i made recently was to switch from dish to dtv so i could watch the yankees. They are not beating boston this year so its a waste. I do notice that the sat signal from dtv is so much weaker than dish. I mean the dish is in the same spot but when we get heavy clouds or thunderstorms we lose sat signal. Om dish network we never lost signal in the harshest of weather conditions.


Well, as a Red Sox fan, I hope the Yanks aren't beating Boston this year. Don't mean to jinx my Sox, but you need to refer back to 1978 before you give up on your team


----------



## bruce2621 (May 30, 2006)

I'm pretty content with the content so far. Sure, it could be a lot better, but there are only a couple dozen channels. We record a lot of stuff and never seem to lack for programs to watch, though I will admit to watching some films (Taxi Driver and This Boy's Life come to mind) that I probably wouldn't have checked out at the video store, having seen them before. The sports are truly amazing. I have a 
115" diagonal screen and some sports, basketball and hockey in particular, are almost unwatchable in SD; in HD they are beautiful. Can't wait for football season and hopefully my local networks will be available in HD by then.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

wje said:


> Ok, I've been with E* a little over a week now, and I'm very happy.


I've been reading this thread with interest, and the one over at the other forum as well. Thanks for taking the time to post this information. It is making me think.

I do have another year on my commitment to D* so by the time that is up, my decision might be easier to make. I don't know.

Seems like, from reading, that both outfits have their pluses and minuses.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

smimi10 said:


> I do have another year on my commitment to D* so by the time that is up, my decision might be easier to make. I don't know.
> 
> Seems like, from reading, that both outfits have their pluses and minuses.


Yes, that's generally the case. A year from now D* might be great. Right now, I think E* has the edge. It's not like I switch frequently, but E*'s HD leadership was what finally pushed me to make the move. My impression has been that D* is on a downward slople just now. It did take D* 8 years to PO me enough to switch, though.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

digibob said:


> How is HGTV in HD?


HGTV-HD has about the best picture quality of any of the HD stations and a lot of HD content.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

RangerJay said:


> What I would like is if someone could provide info and/or links to information that will help me get up and running as quickly as possible with the new DVR.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Check the EKB's 622 page for links to Record Plus quick facts, user tips, and Rob & Mike's comprehensive review which can double as a manual. Be sure to read the 942 review it refers to as Dish's version of name-based recording is described in more detail there.


> Also, are there websites for hacking? (Not that I would do much with a screwdriver but if it's a matter of pushing a few buttons on the remote....)


Good thing you clarified you mean that in the legitimate sense.  There's not much in the way of user hacks but some of the remote functions described in the manual frequently get overlooked.
- the * button will cycle through the stretch/zoom/greybar modes
- when viewing the guide the DVR skip buttons will jump a day at a time
- also in the guide, you can enter a number followed by the R or L arrow to jump that many hours


----------

